# Goodbye my old friend



## pennysparkles (Feb 20, 2009)

Goodbye Woody, my dear old friend. 20 years we cared for each other, you were the best cat . sadly missed


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

so sorry to hear about your loss 20 years is a long time R.I.P Woody


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow 20 years you must have loved Woody and great deal and taken great care of Woody!

Have fun in Rainbow Bridge Woody!

Many Condolences in this hard time


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

R.I.P...enjoy rainbow bridge xx...


----------



## Sabrina Mali and Brecon (Jan 29, 2009)

R.I.P Woody.. I'm sorry for your loss, it must be so hard after 20 years but wow, what a lovely long life, I bet he thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it and that he was very much loved


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

So sorry about your friend Woody R.I.P x


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

rip woody xxxxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

R.I.P Woody and I am sorry for your loss. 20 years is a ripe old age, must have been one very loved and looked after cat.

*Heidi*


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

RIP woody sleep tight. xxxxx


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Rest in Peace sweetheart. What a good age. Run free at the Bridge xx


----------



## pennysparkles (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone. He was a true gent and will be sadly missed.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww so sorry he was Beautiful. R.I.P Woody


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, what a good age - may he rest in peace x.x.x


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

sorry to hear about your sad loss he will be dearly missed
woody will be reunited with all the other cats at the bridge.
bless him
he will be dearly remebered of those who loved him
R>I>P> woody


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Twenty years is a long time, so I can imagine your grief.

Sending you a big cyber hug xx


----------

